# Turnings For My Sister



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

As I said in my other post my sister is coming for a month long visit up here in Kansas. We have 7 of us in the family so she will be making the rounds. I turned 3 pens. Two are acrylic and the 3rd is walnut from my dads farm. One for her, my neice and the walnut is for my BIL who has just retired from the NC highway patrol. The small apple shaped lidded boxes are for my sis and my neice. They are turned out of mahogany. Approx 3" tall and 1 1/2" across. Lacquer finish.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work Bernie! Wish I was related to you!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine work as usual Bernie.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, your family members will be pleased.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BernieW said:


> As I said in my other post my sister is coming for a month long visit up here in Kansas. We have 7 of us in the family so she will be making the rounds. I turned 3 pens. Two are acrylic and the 3rd is walnut from my dads farm. One for her, my neice and the walnut is for my BIL who has just retired from the NC highway patrol. The small apple shaped lidded boxes are for my sis and my neice. They are turned out of mahogany. Approx 3" tall and 1 1/2" across. Lacquer finish.


Hi Bernie:

The bottles are lovely. Nice design and the implementation is flawless. 

Of all the small items you produce, what is the most profitable and what is the most cost effective and what sells the best?

A guy was making miniature tops at a festival I went to and he was selling them like hot cakes at a buck a piece. He would make a dozen in about 5 minutes and sell them all. He just kept it up all day. He was the only person that sold anything.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again everyone.

Ron my best sellers are wine bottle stoppers and pens followed by the lidded boxes. I can make all of these pretty quickly and make pretty good money. Potpouri pots sell pretty good to and hoping the new style lids pick up the sales. Tops do sell well but they can get so tiresome making them all day long.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Ron my best sellers are wine bottle stoppers and pens followed by the lidded boxes. I can make all of these pretty quickly and make pretty good money. Potpouri pots sell pretty good to and hoping the new style lids pick up the sales. Tops do sell well but they can get so tiresome making them all day long.


Thanks Bernie:

Bookmarked this for future reference.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie sorry have posted in awhile on all the projects you and the other turnings members all excellent from all. I've been a bad turner lately haven't turned anything since last November. So back to the subject of this post. Bernie what can I say you are keeping the excellent turning. Keep it coming buddy. After I'm done with the LOML's projects shelves and computer cart I'm itching to get into some turning. Got three hickory logs order today getting some 1", 2" 3" stock just some building and mostly turning. So hope to get some bowls done in the near future.


----------

